# Aldi Pre-prepped Pork Casserole.



## Mad Cook (Oct 1, 2018)

I know I carry on a bit about using local independent shops but I was in town and in a hurry so I nipped into Aldi today for a few things. I never (well, hardly ever) buy food "kits" but I saw a transparent pack of chunks of pork with ready prepped veg and a sachet of the sauce for cooking it all in. Reasonably priced and all packed neatly with different "bits" nicely separated. All that the cook had to provide was 100ml water to the sauce. The pork looked to be good quality so I decided to give it a whirl. Instructions are to chuck everything into a casserole/stew pot and cook in the oven. 

Enough for three normal or two greedy people. I'm going to cook and eat it tomorrow so I'll report on the results tomorrow evening. Watch this space!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 1, 2018)

This would make a perfect post for the nightly dinner thread tomorrow nite. MC.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 2, 2018)

I have never shopped in Aldi.  My wife takes her mother grocery shopping every Monday and Aldi is on the list of stops.

My wife has picked up items here and there and I asked her where she got the stuff after I was impressed with it. Aldi was the answer.

Potato's - No growing eyes or decay after substantial time in storage.
Bagged Salads - Never wet, last so much longer than any other bagged salads we have ever bought.
Bottled salad dressing. Cannot tell it costs half as much as the name brands we normally buy.

I'm a hard guy to impress and those items she brought home impressed me.
I told her to get more stuff to see.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 2, 2018)

FYI - potatoes that don't sprout "eyes" have been treated with the _chemical maleic hydrazide_. They need to be thoroughly washed, and the only way to remove _most_ of the chemical is to peel the potatoes. If you like to eat the skins, go organic and eat them before they sprout. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 2, 2018)

We do the majority of our grocery shopping at Aldi.. 



I am a big TJ's fan (none here in my part of MO) so Aldi is a good substitute.. The more I explore Aldi, the more impressed I am with their selection and pricing.. Actually just hit them today for a few staples..



I haven't bought any meal "kits" but, as with TJ's, I imagine that there may be some good ones.. Veggies and meat offerings are really quite good and reasonably priced.. Same with dairy, cheeses and frozen products..


Well hell... Its just a good place to shop.. 



Ross


----------



## caseydog (Oct 2, 2018)

Again, my only problem with _ALDI_ (besides never having quarters for a cart) is that I inevitably have to go to _Kroger_ after ALDI to get the stuff _ALDI_ doesn't have. On the other hand, I never have to go to _ALDI_ to get stuff that _Kroger_ doesn't have. 

CD


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 2, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> I know I carry on a bit about using local independent shops but I was in town and in a hurry so I nipped into Aldi today for a few things. I never (well, hardly ever) buy food "kits" but I saw a transparent pack of chunks of pork with ready prepped veg and a sachet of the sauce for cooking it all in. Reasonably priced and all packed neatly with different "bits" nicely separated. All that the cook had to provide was 100ml water to the sauce. The pork looked to be good quality so I decided to give it a whirl. Instructions are to chuck everything into a casserole/stew pot and cook in the oven.
> 
> Enough for three normal or two greedy people. I'm going to cook and eat it tomorrow so I'll report on the results tomorrow evening. Watch this space!


It turned out pretty well. Probably wouldn't be at the front of the queue if you were trying to impress, when you meeting your future in-laws but for a Tuesday evening dinner it was OK.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 3, 2018)

caseydog said:


> FYI - potatoes that don't sprout "eyes" have been treated with the _chemical maleic hydrazide_. They need to be thoroughly washed, and the only way to remove _most_ of the chemical is to peel the potatoes. If you like to eat the skins, go organic and eat them before they sprout.
> 
> CD



Thanks for the heads up.  I wish more stores would use the chemical as I get two extra weeks out of 10 pound bag.
I peel these as they are russets. 

I have had potato's start sprouting within a few days of purchase.  I keep them in a cool dark place and still get sprouts.
I welcome potato's that give me a little more time.


----------

